# Creamy beef stew



## bossman150 (Jul 15, 2017)

This is my take on beef stew, it is pretty different from traditional and it usually ends a a little thinner than traditional as well.  I usually make a double batch divided into two slow cookers and freeze them in individual serving containers.  It makes a great alternative to cold lunches in the winter.

2.5 lbs stew meat or sirloin, chopped pretty small (personal preference)
1/2 head of cabbage chopped or shredded (I even use pre-shredded in the bag if I am feeling lazy)
large bag of your preferred mixed frozen vegetables
2 boxes beef stock/broth low sodium (so you can control the salt easier)
6 slices thick cut quality bacon, cooked extra crispy, save the grease
1 pint half n half or heavy cream (the heavy cream is much better, but even though this is not a diet recipe its just soooo many calories!)
1 large onion, diced fine
4 tbs flour
2 tsp garlic powder
2-3 tsp Lowry's Seasoned salt (might need more, depends on how salty you like it)
1-4 squirts of Siracha to taste

Brown the bacon in large skillet, I prefer an iron skillet for this.  Remove from the grease but leave it hot.  Crumble the bacon into the stew pot.  In small batches brown the meat on all sides and brown them well, brown tastes good!  Set each batch inside the stew pot you will use or slow cooker, this ensure you capture all the juices that run out.  Once all the meat is browned add the onion to the skillet and cook until slightly brown.  If there is not a lot of grease left in the skillet, add olive oil or butter until there is about 4 tablespoons of fat.  Add in the flour and cook until nice and brown, add in a cup or so of the beef broth and stir well with a whisk, add the mixture to the stew pot.  Add in the rest of the beef broth and the cabbage, bring to a full boil, lower heat and simmer for about 30-45 mins on the stove or a couple hours if using a slow cooker.  Add in the garlic powder, Lowry's and Siracha, stir and taste.  Adjust seasoning if needed, add in the frozen veggies.  Bring back to a boil, add in the cream, let it boil again and simmer at least an additional 10 mins.

I serve this with sharp cheddar cheese sticks and/or Club or Ritz crackers.  One of my favorites!


----------



## bossman150 (Jul 15, 2017)

Just in case I didn't make it clear, brown the meat in the bacon grease.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 15, 2017)

You should specify the size (in ounces) of the boxes of stock/broth. It can make a big difference in the recipe if to large or to small box is used.


----------



## bossman150 (Jul 16, 2017)

msmofet said:


> You should specify the size (in ounces) of the boxes of stock/broth. It can make a big difference in the recipe if to large or to small box is used.



The standard size, I believe they are 32oz.


----------

